
Bad Idea: Iran Thinks It Could Sink an Aircraft Carrier - notlukesky
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/bad-idea-iran-thinks-it-could-sink-aircraft-carrier-77146
======
Fjolsvith
Iran would just succeed in getting itself bombed back into the stone age.

